# Hen Proves Perfect Mum for Crane



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Too cute!!! I hope the link works, as news tems are moderated I can't check the link until the thread has been cleared.

http://www.edp24.co.uk/content/News/story.asp?datetime=14+Jul+2007+06%3A19&tbrand=EDPOnline&tCategory=NEWS&category=News&brand=EDPOnline&itemid=NOED13+Jul+2007+22%3A19%3A14%3A897

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a wonderful story. Thank for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cynthia, this is a cute story. I love the picture. The little hen looks as if she is marching to music with her foster baby following along.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is so cute, I'm glad you shared that, Cynthia.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks, Cynthia.

Thought it was great, and unusual, and marveled at it. Then thought, we do that too! 

Maybe newspapers should feature "Human acts as mother to pigeon!" and let public come and watch us at a zoo. Ha! Would we be embarrassed?

Larry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

That is a wonderful story, Cynthia....and what a great pic. The Crane is clearly
bonded to the Bantam Hen, and the Hen just looks as though to be in a state
of bliss. Thanks for sharing.

fp


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Loved reading this story and the picture is priceless. 
Thanks Cindy.

Margarret


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow...very nice indeed...

What a swell Hen...and proud of her 'Baby'...! ( I would be too! ) 


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Awh that is a lovely story!!  

Lindi


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That is one of the cutest things I've maybe ever seen.  That proud little mama chicken! "My baby's the biggest baby EVER!"


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

*Off topic*

That was an amazing picture but it made me think... As man we say we are so evolved and yet sometimes we can not tolerate people and get along with them because of their differences. Maybe we could take a cue from these two and put down are views of being different and just get along with our neighbors and those that are different. I guess when we evolved we lost our compassion. Who then is the true birdbrain?

joe


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

KO Loft said:


> That was an amazing picture but it made me think... As man we say we are so evolved and yet sometimes we can not tolerate people and get along with them because of their differences. Maybe we could take a cue from these two and put down are views of being different and just get along with our neighbors and those that are different. I guess when we evolved we lost our compassion. Who then is the true birdbrain?
> 
> joe


I think you're on to something there, Joe. I've had some strange but lovely "bondings" happen with rescues .. a baby rabbit and a duckling that were dumped together at a park .. best of friends and inseparable .. baby sparrows helping a tiny baby quail, ducklings jumping into a "nest" with a baby crow .. have seen it many, many times ..

Then there's the baby hippo and tortoise (I think) that have been in the news .. and the mother tiger raising piglets ..

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a lovely story, Cynthia! Thanks for posting.

Never ceases to amaze me how different species will bond!

You are correct, Joe, too bad mankind can't always do the same with our OWN species. Don't think we are "born" wanting to make war - has be learned. 

Shi


----------

